# Greetings from Kent



## euromir (May 10, 2015)

Hiya

Just saying hello from Kent, completely new to smokers, in fact only had a garden for couple of months after a lifetime of living in flats etc! So its been a lifetime of waiting to cook outside but here i am! (although i did live in NZ for 5yrs so did a bit there).

I am just building my first UDS, i put a topic over here so wont repeat: 

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/191531/my-first-uds-build-in-england

Anyway ill fill you in on my first early days, and sure ill be back with many questions shortly !

Lee


----------



## kc5tpy (May 10, 2015)

Welcome Lee.  We have at least one member down your way.  Member name is Wade.  A silly ole fool who logs in now and then between naps.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Just teasin.  Wade knows his stuff!  Many of us have met and even phone one another from time to time.  GREAT bunch of folks!  All of our U.K. members have skills you can draw on.  We all will be glad to help out where we can.  Glad to have you.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## osprey2 (May 10, 2015)

Welcome Lee

Great bunch of people on here more than willing to help, so ask away

Dave


----------



## smokin monkey (May 10, 2015)

Must of been a busy day, Wade's not awake yet!

Smokin Monkey [emoji]133660013031[/emoji]


----------



## wade (May 11, 2015)

Smokin Monkey said:


> Must of been a busy day, Wade's not awake yet!


I am still working off the fact that I have ordered my new smoker. She has more chores for me to do now than I ever thought possible. The sacrifices we must go through to support our hobbies 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Hi Lee and Welcome. Where in Kent are you? I am not far from Ashford.

There are a growing number of people in the UK who are into both hot and cold smoking and we have all had to start somewhere. You will find that here is an incredible amount of expertise on all aspects of smoking on here with our American colleagues and so please don't be afraid to ask. What may appear to you to be a trivial question may well be the same one that others are also only thinking - and don't forget that the only silly question is the one that does not get asked.

I saw your UDS post and the build is looking great. Some of our US members will think you a bit of a wimp for going with a Coconut Water barrel - as many seem to prefer to use things like Army Surplus Napalm or Tox-o-Mort barrels. At least if there is any residue in yours it will smell sweet 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. As the build progresses don't forget to post more photos.

Are you looking to mainly hot smoke or cold smoke? The UDS will be fine for either. The one piece of kit I would recommend you buy at the very beginning of your smoking adventure is a good dual probe digital thermometer as good temperature control is one of the most important aspects of smoking. There are a number of types available but most on here seem to use the Maverick ET-73x models.

Looking forward to  following your progress.

Wade


----------



## euromir (May 11, 2015)

Im in Cranbrook Wade, so about 45min away...! Look out......lol

To be honest i dont know enough about smoking to even know the ins and outs of hot/cold, assuming you use cold for smoking things like cheese etc? Def keen to take a look at that option at a later date but for now lets get my head around hot smoking.

And to be honest i only got here as i was looking at getting a bog standard BBQ for my garden and summer, saw a few smokers (the cheapo £100 kind) and thought "now that sounds better, slow cooked meat" So then i get set on a smoker rather than a BBQ, and having been to US several times i am sucker for pulled pork, brisket etc so after some more reading i knew smoking was for me! But who knows i haven't tried it yet! haha

After browsing those cheap smokers i like always did hours of internet searching and saw everyone saying avoid the thin cheap leaky snokers, and everyone said to build a UDS.

So frankly about ten days ago i had no plans for becoming a smoker, and had never even heard of a UDS etc. Now ive build my first one and keen as pie to spend every weekend smoking meat!

My budget is pretty much used up now this month, already got carried away! So maybe next month i will get a maverick, oh and a chimney starter too. I do have a normal meat thermometer that i use in kitchen but of course it would mean opening the lid to probe meat every time, ill make do for next couple of weeks whilst experimenting.


----------



## smokin monkey (May 11, 2015)

Hi Lee, something like the Maverick is a must.

Starter Chimney? I use a blow torch and a heat gun or a vacum that blows, starts charcoal,real quick.

If you do get a Chimney best was to start it, place on LPG Gas Ring or similar, starts it really quick.

Smokin Monkey


----------



## euromir (May 11, 2015)

I may just stick to my Blowtorch then, worked ok tonight, do you just light the top few coals? As thats what i done tonight, assuming it will spread down to all the basket. Just about to go out and see how the seasoning is going!

Maverick def on the horizon, but probably be couple of weeks now.


----------



## smokin monkey (May 11, 2015)

Yes, i light one area and let it spread as it needs to.

View this tutorial or search web, plenty of info about.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/a/minion-method-explained-with-tutorial

Smokin Monkey


----------



## wade (May 11, 2015)

Hi Lee. I work in Benenden and buy all my meat at Wilkes in Cranbrook. It is a small world.


Euromir said:


> To be honest i dont know enough about smoking to even know the ins and outs of hot/cold, assuming you use cold for smoking things like cheese etc? Def keen to take a look at that option at a later date but for now lets get my head around hot smoking.


Most types of smoker can be used for both hot and cold smoking. Most of us do our cold smoking in batch quantities and the pack and freeze them for when we need them. Cheese and Salmon is very common to cold smoke as well as nuts chillis, salt etc.


Euromir said:


> And to be honest i only got here as i was looking at getting a bog standard BBQ for my garden and summer, saw a few smokers (the cheapo £100 kind) and thought "now that sounds better, slow cooked meat" So then i get set on a smoker rather than a BBQ, and having been to US several times i am sucker for pulled pork, brisket etc so after some more reading i knew smoking was for me! But who knows i haven't tried it yet! haha
> 
> After browsing those cheap smokers i like always did hours of internet searching and saw everyone saying avoid the thin cheap leaky snokers, and everyone said to build a UDS.
> 
> ...


Many people on here start with a standard kettle BBQ. You can smoke most things on something like a Weber 22". There are other cheaper brands than Weber but you get what you pay for.

The UDS should do you well though once you have mastered the temperature control.


----------



## euromir (May 17, 2015)

So, the first smoke is over here:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/193839/first-ever-smoke-beginners-luck-with-q-view


----------



## some bloke (May 19, 2015)

Hi Lee,

Well done on the first smoke, the chook looks good. Be warned, this stuff gets addictive...

Where did you live in NZ? I am a South Canterbury lad living in Edinburgh.


----------



## euromir (May 20, 2015)

I was in NZ from 07-13, 18mths in Wellington (well Petone). And then years in Hamilton. So sadly all North Island. Although I visited the south. 

One day I will retire back there, I come back for family losses else is still be there in the Waikato....


----------



## some bloke (May 20, 2015)

Cool, I have spent a bit of time in Wellington/Lower Hutt, and Whanganui. (grandparents)

Must have been funny watching the whole country breathe a sigh of relief after the rwc11?

I would like to live back there eventually and build myself a big wood powered smoker. Not sure what local wood would produce good flavours though.

Anyway, keep smoking, it's a lot of fun learning and great when it all goes right.


----------

